# Cabela's surface shipping time



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm eagerly awaiting some goodies from the US and it's getting close to two weeks, 
can anyone here give me an indication of how long Cabella's usually takes?

I'm moving house in a few weeks and I'm wondering if Iv'e left enough time.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

6 ta 8 weeks if its on a boat from the US, Far as I have known from previous experience.
KK


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Yep, usually 6-8 (usually 8) weeks for me to get a container from US to Aust


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh !#@$
:shock:

A post re-direct will have to do i guess. 
I was hoping to give my new reel a spin sooner, 
as when I tried to crank the handle on my cruddy old okuma it had officialy seized.......

FYI 
QUANTUM GREAT WHITE SPINNING REEL GWS80 $59.99USD

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

it is a while eh, I just got stuff from there airmail and it was 3 days


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I get packs from the US weekly and it only takes 3 days door to door.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

They are good at USPS air, but I only tried surface once to save a little money, and I think it was near three months.... never again LOL!!!

Also you cannot track surface, no records if something goes wrong. Air is worth the extra, sorry.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

First time I ordered from Cabelas, using surface mail, it took less than two weeks. Three or four subsequent orders took 2-3 months. They always have turned up but you have no idea when. Airmail works within a week


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

I ordered a canoe carrier from them on April 24 and it was delivered on May 1 to home address. AirFreight via UPS. Able to track progress daily via website. Bloody marvellous, I reckon.

This is a 10kg package approx 1000 x 200 x 200mm.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Got some HB lures and SPs in about 5 and half weeks.

BTW if you're going to order from the US check out BASSPRO shops too. They have nealy as much as Cabelas and I think their shipping is cheaper too.


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

:roll: :roll: 
Still waiting..........................................


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Mate, 6 to 8 weeks would seem to be the Norm for Cabelas. My first order took 9 weeks.

Last order was over $200.00US and it was here within a week. 8)

They are well worth the wait iMHO. The savings are HUGE (even with shipping) I generally just keep adding stuff to my wish list and when it is getting up towards $200.00 put it in. 8)

I bloody LOVE Cabelas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

I just can't get into Caleba's, I just like Bass Pro.

View their catalogue online and then ring them on the Toll free phone line, you can still talk to a real person that speaks almost clear english(yanky aceent) 

I have never had trouble with them.

I have always ordered with airmail, the record is 3 days door to door via Fedex, amazing!

I have been also looking at http://tacklewarehouse.com they have some good gear, might do an order from them soon.

But really for the best local service you can't go past lureworld.com.au

Ordered one day online delivered the next day is brilliant, sometimes their turn around has been less than 24 hours for me, can't beat that.

Cheers


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I lived over there for a while, Bass pro and Cabelas are both awesome. I've done a lot of mail order from a lot of different suppliers between here and the states and here's what I've learned.

Always check who the company ships with, the options will be US postal service (USPS), UPS and FEDEX. Typically international deliveries are USPS.

US postal service is delivered via aussie post, delivery is typically 10 days, but can be less. Be careful with some of the shipping options. Any shipping insurance/ registered mail claims will have to handled through the US. Aussie post are angels to deal with compared to USPS! Registered mail will only be useful to confirm a package has been delivered, and registered mail will only be useful if a package is lost- the answer will be "yes it is lost" (but it does come with $100 insurance). Return receipt is useless between countries.

Surface mail usually takes 8-12 weeks, but they have allowed insurance with it now (they either didn't offer it previously, or just USPS just told me that it wasn't available for the hell of it).

I don't want to sound negative about USPS, I've never lost delivery from a mail order purchase, I've lost plenty of personal packages through them!

It's not so important for international orders, as they usually use USPS, but domestically they often use UPS (not USPS) surface, and occasionally FEDEX. Sometimes companies will ship through them, I was lucky enough to get an order delivered the other day via UPS expedited air and it took 2 days. They provide a higher level of service, with on-route tracking. But, importantly get items shipped to work if they are coming via UPS/ FEDEX as they will require a signature.

Hope this helps budding internet purchasers.

I've ordered through tacklewarehouse.com- they were fine. Once item was on back order which slowed it all down, but everything arrived ok and they responded to emails.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I've found the big, Bass Pro/ Cabelas players in the USA are faster and better than Aussies like BCF and MO Tackle.
Its a total embarrasment that so many Aussie companies offer mailorder but don't have the logistics in place. (Peters of Kensington are an exception - My wife reckons they are regularly 3-4 days)

e.g.

#1 BCF took 5 days to courier me a fishing rod from Brisbane (I live 3 hours away)
#2 BCF took 14 days to send me a GPS via courier (This was out of stock)
#3 MO Tackle took 6 days to post me a bunch of lures
#4 Bass Pro took 3 days to courier a bunch of lures all the way to Australia
#5 As above
#6 As above but add one extra day
#7 Cabelas - As above (4 days courier)


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Lureworld and Breammaster are, by a bloody long shot the best Aussie On line operators who I have used.

Lureworld, the next day - or the dar after at the very latest.

Breamaster - all the way from WA usually within 5 working days at the latest.

BCF in Hervey Bay don't impress me.

Tackleworld in Hervey Bay are very good.

Fraser Coast Rod and Reel are also excellent.


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

BCF have got of be kidding with their postal rates particularly when their inventory is 99 % the same as MO and a bit dissapointing to see that the online store specials not offered at my local store.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Mate: I just received some stuff from them and it only took a couple of weeks. I could not believe it when it arrived so fast. Then I noticed that they had actually sent if via airmail which according to there site they do not do. I guess it is a bit of a lottery.


----------



## tuco (Dec 3, 2006)

WOOOHOOOO!!!

This arrived today, I cant believe it actually made it to the other side of the ditch :shock:

I requested tracking after 3 months and they came up with zilch so airmailed another lot to me. 
It was the Aussie post's fault too! My eldest daughter was class mates with the local parcel guys' kid, he said he'd seen it then sent it back for a re-direct as per their procedures. From that point it vanished.........

Very good customer service I rekon from cabelas. I wish I had another pair of hands - I'd give that service 4 thumbs up :wink: !!

It seems that there's a whole range of experiences with the logistics side of shopping. Its pretty cool to be able to have the option to purchase globally and be fairly certain that it will arrive, even if it is 5 bloody months.


----------



## enigmatico (Sep 13, 2007)

unless you request express shipping it could take several weeks or more, the big stores are not so keen on urgency. I stopped using the big stores in lieu of the smaller independenet manufacturers, they are very attentive, need to keep cash flow moving so they ship quickly and give deals, also when you shop the smaller guys you find some great gear that you wont find in the big box stores. check out http://www.allboatingfishingstuff.com they list plenty of lures companies as wll as other products, you may find them easier to deal with as far as cutting shipping deals to get the order.


----------

